
Show HN: Advanced Bitcoin and cryptocurrency alerts with multiple conditions - nomis
https://www.currencytrigger.com/cryptocurrency-alert
======
nomis
I am the creator of this site. It's still early, very beta. But the aim is to
create the best and most advanced alert system for cryptocurrencies. So far
everything is free. On the roadmap is SMS-integration and other cool stuff.

~~~
owlninja
I think its great, I appreciate the simplicity.

